# Tegu's gums sticking out



## dragonqueen4 (Dec 4, 2011)

This morning I noticed my tegu's gum sticking out on one side of his jaw. His mouth was completely closed and it looked like a pink bubble protruding out of his mouth. It didnt look sore, just very odd to see it like that. When I got home from work later that day I checked on him and was going to take a pic, but it wasnt sticking out anymore. Anyone know what this could be? 

Thanks,
Leanne


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 4, 2011)

[attachment=3699]Was it like this?


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope, didnt look like that. In that pic its gum, or bottom lip is hanging down. My tegus mouth looked normal, still fully closed. Just had a little pink bubble of his gum popping out. But his lip was not drooping. Its been fine since yesterday morning though. Im keeping an eye on him.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 5, 2011)

@rhetoricx

just out of curiosity, what caused that on the tegu in the picture?


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Dec 18, 2011)

Also wondering what caused that? My tegu still seems to have sore gums just on one side of his mouth. Not sure why?


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no idea. That was Gary, he didn't have any health issues according to the vet. It only appeared that way occasionally when he was laying down or sleeping. It was like his gums/lip were just really relaxed... I was really worried the first time I saw it, it looked stroke like. I remember seeing it a few times but always when he was laying down. Heres the original thread to it, I never determined anything for sure. I don't have him anymore but I have never heard anything about it happening from his current home. A couple members though it could have been a bug bite, which is possible. They're all in the garage, I've seen some funky spiders and some bees here and there during the summer. 
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8888&page=2#axzz1gxBGtvL5


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 18, 2011)

_I saw it once recently with Natsuki when I woke up one morning and checked on him, his lip or jaw was the same way. But it turned out it was just how he was laying. As I unlocked the door he woke up, raised his head and it went back to normal. 

I'm not saying it's the same for each situation but check to make sure it's not just the position they're laying in or against something. If it's something that's consistent, laying down, standing up or what ever then have it checked out._


----------

